

FTC appoints Princeton computer scientist Felten as chief technologist - ukdm
http://www.princeton.edu/main/news/archive/S28/88/79S34/

======
dfield
This is huge. Felten is the perfect candidate for this job and it will be
extremely interesting to see how his presence influences the online privacy
recommendations the FTC will be making soon.

~~~
RickHull
Yep, Felten is a pretty legendary electronic freedom fighter:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edward_Felten>

I must admit to being shocked at this sudden outbreak of common sense.

------
endlessvoid94
I totally met this guy on a cruise with my family two years ago. Had no idea
who he was. He was a very cool guy.

------
djcapelis
I hate to say I am most surprised by the fact that he took the job. He's a
perfect candidate, but it's a lot to drop your existing work and take on a
responsibility like this. It was great to see he stepped up to do it. I hope
he finds it fulfilling and can effect change.

------
kvs
I would have liked to see him at FCC. Nevertheless a welcome change in
appointments.

------
nspiegelberg
The government made a smart and forward-thinking decision? Do not believe!

